# Two questions



## Shelby (Jul 4, 2005)

1.  Is there a category that has slow cooker (crockpot) recipes?

2.  Is there a category that has canning recipes?


Thanks


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

soups, stews and casseroles is for the crockpot
as far as canning, probably misc.


----------



## Shelby (Jul 4, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> soups, stews and casseroles is for the crockpot
> as far as canning, probably misc.


 

Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Your very welcome!!


----------

